
Half of U.S. Uber drivers make less than $10 an hour after vehicle expenses - Element_
https://www.recode.net/2018/10/2/17924628/uber-drivers-make-hourly-expenses
======
anoncoward111
Pretty piss poor considering I'm making double that waiting tables. We can
argue the aesthetic differences between the types of work, but both are
decidedly entry-level, non-glamorous work.

